# Blue tits - 5 photos



## pierrottweiler (Jan 7, 2009)

coming to eat during winter..
my first pictures with a reflex!!


----------



## Ron Evers (Jan 7, 2009)

The first one is the best.  I would crop it quite a bit so the subject stands out more.


----------



## Akoz (Jan 7, 2009)

you got my hopes up with the title. but they are still very nice shots.  i like the 1st one the best.


----------



## pierrottweiler (Jan 8, 2009)

Ron Evers said:


> The first one is the best.  I would crop it quite a bit so the subject stands out more.



thanks for your comment. I will try but the photo is already a crop, I'm not sure the quality will be good enough..


----------



## pierrottweiler (Jan 8, 2009)

Akoz said:


> you got my hopes up with the title. but they are still very nice shots.  i like the 1st one the best.


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: sorry for the title and thank you for your comment!


----------

